# the 4th



## Garry

Sophie and I might run by there friday morning after fishing....


----------



## costefishnt

> Sophie and I might run by there friday morning after fishing....


crawfish
beer
explosives
beer
gheenoes
boats
beer
crawfish
explosives


what else does a man want on the 4th????

god bless the USA


----------



## redgheenoe

how about beer and explosives


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

The fourth was lots of fun!  We'll have to get together again sometime!!  Here's a few pics from that day....  

My first fish on the new boat...









Our floating swimming pool!









The "Yacht"


















Curtis you'll have to post yours when you get a chance...


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am bummed that I didn't go. Thanks for sharing the pics. Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## costefishnt

was a ghoot time. sooooo many beers were consumed, jello shots, shots, fireworks, boobies, and crawdads. 

as soon as i find my camera i will post pics. although i really dont remember taking any pictures.


----------



## phishphood

With all that lead in, I'm sure we're going to see 10 pics of your boat. ;D ;D


----------



## deerfly

> With all that lead in, I'm sure we're going to see 10 pics of your boat. ;D ;D


well based on his last post... "was a ghoot time. sooooo many beers were consumed, jello shots, shots, fireworks, boobies, and crawdads.

as soon as i find my camera i will post pics. although i really dont remember taking any pictures."

I'm kinda hoping at least a few of the boobie pictures turn out well, I didn't realize you guys had those things in the lagoon, I coulda' swore they were native to the Galapagos Islands.


----------



## costefishnt

now you know not everyone knows what a boobie is dont you DF. you tend to be a little too smart for the average reader you know. smarts...big words....I am thinking you may be a spy from PETA....


----------



## deerfly

> now you know not everyone knows what a boobie is dont you DF. you tend to be a little too smart for the average reader you know. smarts...big words....I am thinking you may be a spy from PETA....


darn it, its no secret any more then I guess.  OK I'll come clean, I'm a poster boy for PETA!  

I have evidence too... :-[

Here's an Alaskan moose I helped save from the certain misfortune of dying of old age.

















Don't tell anyone, but my kids are in on the deal too. Blackened backstrap doesn't stay on the plate long in this house hold, at least the parts that make it from the pan to the plate. 

























unfortunately these deer were caught trespassing on private property and had to be saved from certain death by unethical hunters. We can not protect them if they are not in the proper places.



























deerfly - Prefers Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## iMacattack

well we know who's going to be volunteered to bring the steaks to the next microskiff.com event! 

;D


----------



## costefishnt

> now you know not everyone knows what a boobie is dont you DF. you tend to be a little too smart for the average reader you know. smarts...big words....I am thinking you may be a spy from PETA....
> 
> 
> 
> darn it, its no secret any more then I guess.   OK I'll come clean, I'm a poster boy for PETA!
> 
> I have evidence too...  :-[
> 
> Here's an Alaskan moose I helped save from the certain misfortune of dying of old age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell anyone, but my kids are in on the deal too. Blackened backstrap doesn't stay on the plate long in this house hold, at least the parts that make it from the pan to the plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately these deer were caught trespassing on private property and had to be saved from certain death by unethical hunters. We can not protect them if they are not in the proper places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deerfly - Prefers Eating Tasty Animals
Click to expand...

:sniff: :sniff:

I just teared up knowing i didnt help you eat any of that meat...


----------



## JRH

You killed Bambi and her mother!!!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

;D ;D

I believe Bambi was a boy... 

All that meat is making me hungry! I vote cook out at DF's!


----------

